# Weird images instead of "smilies"?



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

A few weeks ago I started getting this stuff when viewing threads:
🤓🤓🤓🤓🤓

I DO see some (many) of the smilies, but some (even if I LOOK at the smiley list) are just this box with GIF(mirrores upside down also).

Any ideas? I'm using FireFox but I haven't updated in a while...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> A few weeks ago I started getting this stuff when viewing threads:
> 🤓🤓🤓🤓🤓
> 
> I DO see some (many) of the smilies, but some (even if I LOOK at the smiley list) are just this box with GIF(mirrores upside down also).
> ...


When I answered your post on the other thread I used those smilies. Don’t know whether this helps or not.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> When I answered your post on the other thread I used those smilies. Don’t know whether this helps or not.


Yeah, that's what actually prompted me to write this one -- those are YOUR smileys (cut/pasted!) 
I notice it on a lot of other posts and even if I want to use the smileys, half of them are like that in the list that pops up.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

What you're seeing are Mesopotamian cuneiform. Some of our posters are pretty old.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I actually just checked in Chrome also -- there, they are just empty boxes.
In FF, it is a box image, with GIF and an mirror/inverse GIF UNDER that in the box.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

lay off the drugs, man!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

If only...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Is this still an issue?

I'm not seeing any broken emojis on the site (and the ones in your original post show ok), even when bringing up the emoji selection box, those are fine. If FF is way out of date, I would try and update that first.

-Mike


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Administrator said:


> Is this still an issue?
> 
> I'm not seeing any broken emojis on the site (and the ones in your original post show ok), even when bringing up the emoji selection box, those are fine. If FF is way out of date, I would try and update that first.
> 
> -Mike


I am using Chrome and it's up to date.
It looks like I now see all of them showing up in the list when I try to use them, so it appears it has resolved itself.
Thanks Mike, I really appreciate you looking in to this!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> I am using Chrome and it's up to date.
> It looks like I now see all of them showing up in the list when I try to use them, so it appears it has resolved itself.
> Thanks Mike, I really appreciate you looking in to this!


Glad everything is working as it should again 

-Mike


----------

